# Memorable quotes from "Holiness" by J.C. Ryle



## Nebrexan (Jul 3, 2009)

This is a far more readable and enjoyable book than I had expected. These are the portions that particularly struck and convicted me. I could have read the book online (see the end of the article for a URL), but it's hard to mark up an online book.



> *PREFACE*
> 
> … union with Christ is the root of holiness ….
> 
> ...



(Most text has been copied from the Grace Gems Web site; the rest was entered manually.)


----------



## JML (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the post.

*Hebrews 12:14*
"Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:"


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 3, 2009)

Let us never forget that truth, distorted and exaggerated, can become the mother of the most dangerous heresies - J.C. Ryle, _Holiness_


----------

